# The longest German word?



## JLanguage

Is this the longest German word?:
Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz

-Jonathan


----------



## vladtepes4

H.L. Mencken suggested this one, for "bootlegger"" Antivereinigtenstaatenskonstitutionsverbesserungsspirituosenwarenhaendler.


----------



## Jana337

This looks like this forum has a limit of 50 keystrokes

Jana


----------



## Jana337

vladtepes4 said:
			
		

> H.L. Mencken suggested this one, for "bootlegger"" Antivereinigtenstaatenskonstitutionsverbesserungsspirituosenwarenhaendler.



But this is just playing with words, isn't it? Has the word ever been used?

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Another beautiful one:

When Mark Twain's Connecticut Yankee uttered a bogus magic spell at King Arthur's court, he used a gigantic German word: _Konstantinopelitanisherdudelsachspfeifenmachersgesellschaft_. That means an organization of bagpipe-makers from Constantinople. Now you tell me: is that seven words or just one? (the source here)

Jana


----------



## Jana337

This link  is worth clicking on; it lists the longest words in many languages.

I've learnt that the Turkish one is related to my country:



> In Turkish, *ÇEKOSLOVAKYALILASTIRAMADIKLARIMIZDANMISINIZ* (43 letters, 18 syllables) is usually cited as the longest word. It translates as "are you one of the people whom we couldn't Czechoslovakianize  (i.e. make into a Czechoslovakian)"? However, the last seven letters are usually printed as a separate word [Edward Sawyer].



Jana


----------



## c-m-p

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Is this the longest German word?:
> Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz


Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetzabstimmung  

Es gibt in diesem Sinn kein "längstes Wort", weil man immer noch etwas dranhängen kann.
Laut der Sendung mit der Maus (Westdeutscher Rundfunk) ...  ... hat das längste *nicht zusammengesetzte Wort *der deutschen Sprache 23 Buchstaben und heißt "Unkameradschaftlichkeit".


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Another beautiful one:
> 
> When Mark Twain's Connecticut Yankee uttered a bogus magic spell at King Arthur's court, he used a gigantic German word: _Konstantinopelitanisherdudelsachspfeifenmachersgesellschaft_. That means an organization of bagpipe-makers from Constantinople. Now you tell me: is that seven words or just one? (the source here)
> 
> Jana


Good morning to all,

I don't think that these words are actually used. I can't imagine that they make bagpipes down there in Constantinople--so why should they have an organization? In most cases these words are eventually playings. Why not add "...mitgliederverzeichnisliste" to the suggested "...pfeifenmachergesellschaft" and get an inceredibly longer word? It's up to your imagination to create combinations of numerous words that undoubtedly would sound somehow convincingly logical. For instance Jonathan's starter might be of official usage; and it's just the point that administrative or bureaucratic German boasts a wide variety of these "monster words". Nevertheless, you can easily add to 





> Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz


 the word "...regulierungsbehörde" 

By the way, Jo-Ann started a thread about German compound words a couple of weeks ago. As far as I can remember there we discussed not only playings but even actually used words.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

I think this is the most important sentence in this thread:



> According to Guinness, in German the longest dictionary word in everday usage is *RECHTSSCHUTZVERSICHERUNGSGESELLSCHAFTEN* (39 letters), "insurance companies which provide legal protection."



..., followed by:



> There is no real 'longest word' in German, as speakers may make up grammatically correct words when needed."



And here's the link to a related thread that Ralf already mentioned:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=23343


----------



## WERWOLF

Elfenbeinküstenaturschutzparkleitergeländewagenschalthebelbruchreparaturversuch.


----------



## ErOtto

Donaudampfschiffahrtsgesellschaftskapitän 
oder 
konstantinopolitanischer Dudelsackpfeifenmachergesellenherbergsvater

  

Ich weiss... kann man trennen  

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## FloVi

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Elfenbeinküstenaturschutzparkleitergeländewagenschalthebelbruchreparaturversuch...


..skostenvoranschlag...


----------



## ErOtto

FloVi said:
			
		

> ..skostenvoranschlag...sbewilligung


----------



## WERWOLF

bewilligungzurückweisung

Elfenbeinküstenaturschutzparkleitergeländewagenschalthebelbruchreparaturversuchbewilligungzurückweisung.


----------



## Sidjanga

ErOtto said:
			
		

> Donaudampfschiffahrtsgesellschaftskapitän
> oder
> konstantinopolitanischer Dudelsackpfeifenmachergesellenherbergsvater


Hallo miteinander,

Hallo ErOtto! Das erste ist auch das Wort, das mir in diesem Zusammenhang immer einfällt. Und: Es geht sogar noch ein bisschen weiter (und ich denke, es ist eins der richtig langen, die trotzdem noch einigermaßen Sinn ergeben...  )

Donaudampfschiffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänswitwenrentenauszahlungsstelle ...
(JLanguage, it means more or less: the office were widows of captains who worked for the the Danube-Steamship-Society can collect their pension..)

Klar, im Prinzip sind der Wortlänge im Deutschen -bei viel gutem Willen- nach oben keine Grenzen gesetzt  

Viel Spaß Euch noch!


----------



## ErOtto

Elfenbeinküstenaturschutzparkleitergeländewagensch althebelbruchreparaturversuchbewilligungzurückweis ung...santragsformular


----------



## Sidjanga

Ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen, du hast gewonnen. 

Erklärst du noch JLanguage, was das heißt?


----------



## WERWOLF

Eindeutiger kann das Formular gar nicht definiert werden. Oder? ;-)


----------



## ErOtto

Elfenbeinküstenaturschutzparkleitergeländewagensch althebelbruchreparaturversuchbewilligungzurückweis ung...santragsformular... ausfüllungshilfebegleitzettel   

JLanguage, do you really want the translation?  

Grützi
ErOtto


----------



## heidita

ErOtto said:
			
		

> Elfenbeinküstenaturschutzparkleitergeländewagensch althebelbruchreparaturversuchsbewilligungzurückweis ung...santragsformular... ausfüllungshilfebegleitzettelfehler
> 
> JLanguage, do you really want the translation?
> 
> Grützi
> ErOtto


 
Da könnten wir noch einige Buchstaben mehr rausholen.

Übrigens, müsste hier nicht ein s sein? (in dem rot gekennzeichneten Teil)


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Übrigens, müsste hier nicht ein s sein? (in dem rot gekennzeichneten Teil)


 
Sowohl nach "Versuch" als auch nach "Bewilligung" muss m.E. ein "s" stehen. Aber der Thread verliert langsam an Sinn: Das längste deutsche Wort zu finden ist unmöglich. Habt ihr euch schon mal die Wikipedia-Seiten darüber (und über die längsten englischen Wörter) angesehen? Es ist immer wieder möglich, etwas an ein anderes Wort anzuhängen (und es immer sinnloser zu machen ).


----------



## FloVi

Ich würde dafür plädieren, nur noch Wörter zu nehmen, die auch tatsächlich in Gebrauch sind. Oder aber, den Thread zu schließen, nachdem die Sinnlosigkeit festgestellt wurde ;-)


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich würde dafür plädieren, nur noch Wörter zu nehmen, die auch tatsächlich in Gebrauch sind. Oder aber, den Thread zu schließen, nachdem die Sinnlosigkeit festgestellt wurde ;-)


 
Finde ich auch. Bei den schier unendlichen Möglichkeiten in Deutsch immer längere Wörter zu bilden, ist es sinnlos.


----------



## Kajjo

Ganz meine Meinung. Diese albernen Vorschläge haben nichts in diesem Forum zu suchen. 

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Gut, alberne Voschläge werden ab jetzt gnadenlos gelöscht, aber der Faden bleibt weiterhin offen (ich schließe halt die Diskussionen sehr ungern...), damit man hier die künftigen tollen Leistungen der deutschen Bürokratie ( Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübert  ragungsgesetz war so ein Beispiel) besprechen kann.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Vielleicht sollte man auf der Suche nach dem längsten Wort einfach Komposita verbieten?  Wäre immerhin interessant, welche wirklich langen Wörter es gibt, die nicht auf bloßer Kombination mehrerer anderer Wörter beruhen...

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man auf der Suche nach dem längsten Wort einfach Komposita verbieten?  Wäre immerhin interessant, welche wirklich langen Wörter es gibt, die nicht auf bloßer Kombination mehrerer anderer Wörter beruhen...
> 
> Kajjo


 
Meinst du solch gebräuchliche Wörter wie Gesellschaftswissenschaften oder Bundesausbildungsförderungsgesetz (BAFög)?


----------



## heidita

Ich dachte, wir hatten zusammengesetzte Wörter ausgeschlossen, oder war es nicht klar genug?
Wort eins: zwei Wörter
Wort zwei: vier Wörter.


----------



## jester.

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich dachte, wir hatten zusammengesetzte Wörter ausgeschlossen, oder war es nicht klar genug?



Doch, ich denke es war klar, aber Whodunit hat ja extra gesagt, dass die Wörter gebräuchlich sind, und ich denke genau da liegt das Problem. Es liegt nämlich in der Natur der deutschen Sprache, Wörter aneinander zu reihen. Wenn wir diese Möglichkeit jetzt ausschließen, kommen wir, wie ich finde, nicht sehr weit.


----------



## heidita

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Doch, ich denke es war klar, aber Whodunit hat ja extra gesagt, dass die Wörter gebräuchlich sind, und ich denke genau da liegt das Problem. Es liegt nämlich in der Natur der deutschen Sprache, Wörter aneinander zu reihen. Wenn wir diese Möglichkeit jetzt ausschließen, kommen wir, wie ich finde, nicht sehr weit.


 
Ich hingegen finde, gerade das ist Sinn der Sache: welches Wort ist wirklich lang in Deutsch?* Ohne* jegliche Zusammensetzung. Ob gebräuchlich oder nicht tut nichts zur Sache, zusammengesetzt ist zusammengesetzt.

Fussgängerunterführungspassage

Mein spanischer Mann war entsetzt, als er das sehr gebräuchliche Wort mitten auf der Strasse las. Sehr gebräuchlich, aber zusammengesetzt, also nicht gültig.


----------



## jester.

heidita said:
			
		

> Fussgängerunterführungspassage
> 
> Mein spanischer Mann war entsetzt, als er das sehr gebräuchliche Wort mitten auf der Strasse las.



Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Solche Riesenwörter sind nicht nur kurios, sondern obendrein auch noch schwer zu lesen.

Spanische zusammengesetzte Wörter sind im Übrigen auch toll (auch wenn das jetzt off topic ist): el abrebotellas --> das-öffnet-flaschen


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich hingegen finde, gerade das ist Sinn der Sache: welches Wort ist wirklich lang in Deutsch?* Ohne* jegliche Zusammensetzung. Ob gebräuchlich oder nicht tut nichts zur Sache, zusammengesetzt ist zusammengesetzt.


 
Okay, dann muss ich euch missverstanden haben. Also, zu diesem Thema fällt mir dann nur "Wissenschaften" ein (denn "schaft" ist kein Wort!). Es ist äußerst schwer, sich solche Wörter auszudenken!


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Es ist äußerst schwer, sich solche Wörter auszudenken!



Genau deswegen ist die Aufgabe ja auch interessanter und origineller. Wörter zu teils fraglichen Komposita zusammenzufügen ist zwar eine Eigenheit des Deutschen, die ich durchaus angenehm finde, aber das Spiel ums "längste Wort" wird damit leider _ad absurdum_ geführt.

Deinen Vorschlag "Wissenschaft" finde ich gut. Ich möchte gerne die "Regeln" unseres Spiels erweitern und Plural-Endungen nicht mitzählen sowie Fremdwörter ausschließen (denn die bestehen zum großen Teil auch aus griechisch-lateinischen Komposita, die nur nicht mehr von jederman als solche erkannt werden). Ich gebe aber zu, daß die Unterscheidung von Komposita und einfachen Wörtern in Einzelfällen schwierig sein kann...

12 WISSENSCHAFT (Whodunit), FRÖHLICHKEIT, ZUSAMMENHALT (Kajjo)

Wären folgende Beispiel akzeptabel?
16 AHNUNGSLOSIGKEIT, UNBESCHOLTENHEIT

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Wären folgende Beispiel akzeptabel?
> 16 AHNUNGSLOSIGKEIT, UNBESCHOLTENHEIT
> 
> Kajjo



Ich denke schon, denn es sind keine aneinander gereihten Nomen, sondern Nomen, die aus Adjektiven gebildet wurden. Ich würde sie gelten lassen.


----------



## FloVi

20 - Geschlechtslosigkeit


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Wären folgende Beispiel akzeptabel?
> 16 AHNUNGSLOSIGKEIT, UNBESCHOLTENHEIT
> 
> Kajjo


 
Wenn du es so willst, geht es leider zu weit: 

Unverwundbarkeit (12)
Abgedroschenheit (12)
Übersinnlichkeit (12)
Wiedervereinigung (17)
zwischenmenschlich (18)
überraschenderweise (19)
...


----------



## heidita

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Solche Riesenwörter sind nicht nur kurios, sondern obendrein auch noch schwer zu lesen.
> 
> Spanische zusammengesetzte Wörter sind im Übrigen auch toll (auch wenn das jetzt off topic ist): el abrebotellas --> das-öffnet-flaschen


 
Tatsächlich, aber da muss man schon suchen, denn in Spanisch werden Wörter kaum zusammengesetzt. 
Keine Substantiv+Substantiv-Zusammensetzungen erfolgen, also steht Spanien wahrscheinlich an letzter Stelle mit dem längsten Wort.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Tatsächlich, aber da muss man schon suchen, denn in Spanisch (das klingt englisch, du solltest "im Spanischen" sagen!) werden Wörter kaum zusammengesetzt.
> Keine Substantiv+Substantiv-Zusammensetzungen erfolgen, also steht Spanien ??? wohl eher Spanisch, oder?  wahrscheinlich an letzter Stelle mit dem längsten Wort.


 
Wenn Latinismen und griechische Wörter (chemische Verbindungen, biologische Terminologie) nicht zählen, dann stehen die romanischen Sprachen sowieso an letzter Stelle.


----------



## heidita

Geschlechtslosigkeit hat eigentlich zwei Wörter, wie auch Ahnungslosigkeit. 
Gilt überraschenderweise? oder muss man _weise _als ein Wort ansehen? Eigentlich doch. Man sieht, ohne Zusammensetzung ganz schön schwierig.


----------



## Varenka

c-m-p said:
			
		

> Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetzabstimmung
> 
> Es gibt in diesem Sinn kein "längstes Wort", weil man immer noch etwas dranhängen kann.
> Laut der Sendung mit der Maus (Westdeutscher Rundfunk) ...  ... hat das längste *nicht zusammengesetzte Wort *der deutschen Sprache 23 Buchstaben und heißt "Unkameradschaftlichkeit".



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Germans are renowned for their long 'zusammengesetzte Wörter' 
If it isn't many words compounded together to form a long one, it's the additional suffixes, like: "schaft", 'lich', 'keit'!


----------



## heidita

Varenka said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Germans are renowned for their long 'zusammengesetzte Wörter'
> If it isn't many words compounded together to form a long one, it's the additional suffixes, like: "schaft", 'lich', 'keit'!


 
Very nice! 

*Unkammeradschaftlichkeit*

You are quite right, only pre- and suffixes.


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:
			
		

> Very nice!
> 
> *Unkam*m*eradschaftlichkeit*
> 
> You are quite right, only pre- and suffixes.



Nicht schummeln, indem Du die Wörter unauffällig länger machst ;-)


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:
			
		

> Nicht schummeln, indem Du die Wörter unauffällig länger machst ;-)


 
jejejejejeje!!!!


----------



## KnightMove

In Österreich ist es ein beliebter Spaß, möglichst lange Wörter auf der Basis von "Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaft" zu bilden. Und eine Mineralwasserfirma machte vor ein paar Jahren den Wettbewerb, ein möglichst langes Wort zu bilden, wobei ein paar Buchstaben (etwa das g) nicht vorhanden sein durften. Ich schaffte ein Wort mit 460 Buchstaben, es begann mit "Niederflurelektrostraßenbahn..." und endete mit "...kohlenstoffatomelektronenaufenthaltswahrscheinlichkeit". Aber das Siegerwort hatte über 2000 Buchstaben: Ein Unsinnswort, das auf "...unsinnswort" endete. Es gibt im deutschen keine Grenze - ein Wort kann beliebig lang werden.


----------

